# Compatibilité RAM macbook/macbookpro



## hubt (27 Avril 2011)

Bonjour

Je possède un macbookpro core2duo acheté il y a moins d'1 ans avec 4Go de ram (2*2)
Ainsi qu'un macbook blanc acheté il y a 1ans environ avec 2Go de ram.

Je voulais savoir si je pouvais acheter 8Go (4*2) pour mettre dans le pro et transferer la ram du pro dans le blanc ?

PS : Et pensez vous que la différence est notoire entre 4 et 8Go ?

Merci beaucoup et bonne journée !


----------



## poissonfree (28 Avril 2011)

Un tour sur Mactracker permettra de limiter les dépenses au cas où


----------



## hubt (28 Avril 2011)

Merci je connaissais pas. Apparament c'est bon.


----------

